# Special Assessment at King's Creek Plantation



## coachb (Jun 5, 2014)

Just got a "special assessment" for my 2 Cottages I own at King's Creek. $120 for 2014 on top of the $705 I already paid (per cottage). Apparently the Townes have a special assessment as well. I've always thought maintenance fees to be reasonable at KCP but I'm not too thrilled with this. Anyone have any insights into this?


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 5, 2014)

*Special Assessment - Kings Creek Plantation - The Cottages*

_
Any idea on what KCP timeshare is planning on doing with
the additional income from the 2014 special assessment?_

Kings Creek Plantation

191 Cottage Cove Lane
Williamsburg, VA 23185

Resort (866) 228-6796 

www.kingscreekplantation.com


----------



## lisa101 (Jun 6, 2014)

Don't know what the assessment is for, but the Townes assessment is $85.


----------

